# Transporting guns by train or ferry



## PhotonGuy (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody know the regulations for transporting guns by train or ferry? They do have train trips that go across the country and I've been on them and from what I remember, they don't search you or your bags like they do at the airport when you go through all those security checkpoints. Its been awhile since I've been on a long train trip though. As for ferry, they do have a ship where you bring your car that goes between Washington State and Alaska and its much cheaper than flying. I was wondering if and how you would transport guns on that, would you keep them locked in your car or keep them in a luggage bag that you keep with you?


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 14, 2014)

If you're traveling by Amtrak, they now allow you to transport your firearms in a procedure similar to what you would see with an airliner, that they must be declared.  

Amtrak - Plan - Policies - Firearms in Checked Baggage


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

How about by ferry, if you're taking a ship and you're bringing your car along.


----------



## Buka (Oct 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, these are unanswerable questions. They shouldn't be, IMO, but they are. State and Federal Law changes frequently, especially state law. And it's different all over the country. And, if the firearm is being carried for protection, the law is going to be different than if it's being transported unloaded and locked away.

From what I remember, you should check with the AG's office of each state for the particular law covering your particular need. ie, carry vs transport.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

Well that would depend. There are ferries that go from Washington to Alaska without passing through Canada or any area that is under Canada's jurisdiction.


----------



## Buka (Oct 16, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well that would depend. There are ferries that go from Washington to Alaska without passing through Canada or any area that is under Canada's jurisdiction.



Yes, but Washington and Alaska might have different laws. (probably a safe bet) Also, I have no idea what the law is for "territorial waters", or any distance further outside of territorial waters.


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2014)

If the ferry operator is a private organization, then the operator may be able to place certain restrictions on their cargo should they choose.  Not saying they definitely would, only that it is a possibility.  Might be wise to check with the operator in question before committing to such a trip, I'm sure they have fielded such a question before.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2014)

The NRA is often a good resource for these types of questions, as many of their competitive shooters have to transport guns all over the country, using a variety of travel methods.


----------

